# unix to windows text files



## atwinix (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello All,

I have written a couple of guides in FreeBSD and I need to make the same guides available to windows users in the form of a single README file for both platforms. 

I have used unix2dos to do the conversion and the file open fine under windows but in FreeBSD, there are extra \CR.  

Is there any way I can fix this or should I provide two separate files, one unix and one for windows?

Thanks for your help,

atwinix


----------



## Pushrod (Feb 17, 2011)

I would use HTML so that line termination just doesn't matter.

Otherwise, you will need to have two different files if you want perfection. It could start to get old having to have two versions of everything all the time, even if it's scripted.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2011)

atwinix said:
			
		

> I have used unix2dos to do the conversion and the file open fine under windows but in FreeBSD, there are extra \CR.


That's because Windows expects a CR and a LF to end a line whereas *nix only expects a LF. This is what the unix2dos utility does. It adds the CR after a LF.


----------

